# Rv Bbq Grill



## brownsr4 (May 19, 2010)

For sale is a brand new RV-500 Sidekick BBQ, new never used, not even once, here is a description I found online.

Description *Innovative RV grill *mounts with removable brackets to your RV for on-board propane grilling and also easily converts to a portable grill! *Unique features include:* 
 A warming rack
 Freestanding capability
 Large cooking surface
 * *Includes* grill, warming rack, removable mounting rails, LP adapter, and quick disconnect. *21.7"x 17.7" x 11.4".*

I also have the gas hose which is about $25 extra, the grill sells for around $150. I would be happy getting $100 plus freight charges. It can ship in time for Christmas if we make a deal by Monday.


----------

